# MacOs X sur iMac G3 333Mhz



## Leodium (3 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

je suis enseignant dans le fondamental et mon école possède une dizaine d'iMac pour les enfants. Après quelques années de flottement, je me suis proposé de reprendre la gestion et les cours de cette salle multimedia. Provenant du monde pc (j'entends déjà les _ouh !! ouh !!_ au fond de la salle  ), je me tourne vers vous pour les questions techniques....


Que dois-je faire pour faire tourner Mac OS X.3 sur les iMac G3 333Mhz ? Ils sont MacOS 9.2.2 pour le moment car c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de plus stable avant la génération OsX.

Processeur Power PC G3 à 333 Mhz, 64 Mb de RAM 
Disque dur interne de 6 Go 
Lecteur CD-ROM interne à vitesse 24 x  (tiroir)
Carte Ethernet 10/100Base-T 
Ecran couleur 15 " (résolution jusqu'à 1024 x 768 pixels) 
Rajouter de la mémoire ?
Arrêter de rêver ?

Merci d'avance à tous.

.: Boris :.


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenu sur macgé le prof 
Bon c'est possible, il y a un article sur ce site (je te le cherche ) sur macosX sur iamc rev a 233 alors tu vois  
bon bien sûr la ram 
la ou cela me chagrine c'est la taille du disque dur, tu vas plus avoir grand chose de disponible une fois macosX installé   
moi j'ai une question, pourquoi tu veux passer sur x et voudras tu avoir encore avoir le choix de démarrer en macos9 (taille du disque dur) ?


----------



## Leodium (4 Juillet 2004)

Non, je n'ai pas besoin de garder MacOs 9...

Cependant, ma question est de savoir ce que tu ferais dès lors qu'il ne restera pas de place de disque. 

Vous me conseillez de rester en MacOS 9 ou de passer en MacOS 10 ?

_Juste pour l'info... Il y a 10 iMac mis en réseau en connexion avec un pc qui partage un espace disque que je peux agrandir à volonté (suffit de mettre un disque plus gros au besoin). J'utilise cet espace disque sur le pc pour que les enfants y sauvegardent leurs travaux.. Ainsi, pas besoin de se tracasser pour qu'ils gardent la même place à chaque fois._


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2004)

alors par exemple sur mon ipod j'ai un panther allégé (suppression des langues inutiles, suppression des pilotes imprimantes, des aides, logiciels inutiles (pour moi) j'arrive a une taille de 1,78 Go.
si affectivement un disque peux être mis en réseau cela permettra de l'utiliser pour sauvegarder les travaux des élèves 


maintenant pour ce qui est de la réactivité il te faudrai des témoignages... perso sans expérience je pense que c'est possible de travailler dessus avec un rajoute de ram obligatoire par contre (il te faudra tout de même faire quelques mises a jour préalables)   

alors appel a témoin qui a un imac 333 et panther ?


----------



## freddie380 (4 Juillet 2004)

bonjour
avant de changer pour un emac new generation, c'est ce que j'avais ( juste avec un peu plus de ram) et ce la marchait tres bien. vas y sans soucis.


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2004)

freddie380 a dit:
			
		

> ...( juste avec un peu plus de ram) ...


 bah c'est de la réactivité   combien de ram avais tu exactement s'il te plaît ?


----------



## Leodium (4 Juillet 2004)

Effectivement, c'est ce que je pensais.. D'autant plus que je ne compte rien mettre d'autres qu'Office ou des logiciels pour bosser avec les mômes. Aucun jeux. C'est essentiellement pour iMovies (petits montages d'images fixes), Office, Web ou mail...

Je cherche en fait une "grande stabilité" alliée à la possiblité de "cacher" les accès "système" à la machine. J'ai des "grands" qui s'amusaient à se rendre dans les paramètres pour "fouiller, jouer avec"

Merci de votre aide

.: Boris :.


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2004)

Leodium a dit:
			
		

> ...Je cherche en fait une "grande stabilité" alliée à la possiblité de "cacher" les accès "système" à la machine. J'ai des "grands" qui s'amusaient à se rendre dans les paramètres pour "fouiller, jouer avec"....


alors oui effectivement osx est fait pour toi


----------



## Leodium (5 Juillet 2004)

up !

Je me propose d'acheter un jeu de barettes mémoire pour un des iMacs et faire des tests sous MacOS X.3

De cmb dois-je prendre ? Quel maximum ? Quel type de barettes ?

A partir de quel MacOS X dois-je me fier pour avoir un produit stable ? Si c'est concluant, je passerais les autres (enfin, je tenterai.. faudra voir avec les sous de l'école) au fur et à mesure !!

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Boris.


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2004)

Leodium a dit:
			
		

> up !.


 un prof qui parle anglais sur un forum Français     

.





> Je me propose d'acheter un jeu de barettes mémoire pour un des iMacs et faire des tests sous MacOS X.3
> 
> De cmb dois-je prendre ? Quel maximum ? Quel type de barettes ?.


sur www.crucial.com tu as un configurateur   


.





> A partir de quel MacOS X dois-je me fier pour avoir un produit stable ? Si c'est concluant, je passerais les autres (enfin, je tenterai.. faudra voir avec les sous de l'école) au fur et à mesure !!.


 panther que tu peux avoir en multi licences (5 postes) pour 229 euros, maintenant en tant que prof tu as encore droit a des reductions...


----------



## nickos (7 Juillet 2004)

Salut!

Je viens ic pour un témoignage d'un possesseur d'imac 333mhz qui tourne depuis 1 semaine sous mac os 10.2.8!

Alors, déjà, je pensais que je finirai par craquer devant les modèles en expo à la fnac, et après avoir augmenter la mémoire de 256Mo (avec étude de marché et toul'toutim pour trouver la moins cher, parce que je suis pas crésus!!!) là(là pour la Barette mémoire 256Mo) j'ai installé la bete jaguar.. Et depuis, malgré l'âge de la bonne vieille bécane (6ans), bin je dis chapeau et tous les jours je suis devant mon écran à faire joujou... :love: 

Ainsi, pour une utilisation simple d'os x, tout passe bien, meme si un 512Mo (soit deux barettes de 256Mo le max qu'accepte cet imac) ne serait pas de trop... Mais dans l'ensemble, c'est à l'aise ... T'apprécieras la solidité de l'os, un réel système qui est fiable. Aussi, je fais essentiellement de l'office dessus, et j'utilise iphotos, safari, ical... Par contre j'ai pas encore testé le imovie, et je ne pense pas le faire... j'ai rien à lui mettre sous la dent...

donc, j'en suis assez ravie et surpris ... et tout ça avec le systeme jaguar, certainement qu'avec panther ce sera encore mieux...
Seul hic, c'est que depuis hier il rame un peu plus... Je vais faire fonctionner onyx pour voir si ça s'arrange. Mais c'est tellement meiux que os 9, que je ne veux pas revenir en arrière.

Enfin, lors de l'instal, j'ai personnalisé le bignou, et j'ai viré x11 (je crois!?), décocher l'installation du mandarin, du chinois ancien, et toutes ces langues que l'on utilise le samedi après une nuit bien arrosée,  et de la plupart des pilotes d'imprimante (ne gardant que celle de mon imprimante), ce qui au final me permet d'avoie encore 4Go de libre (sur 6Go) tout en ayant concervé classic... Je fais attention certe à ce que je concerve sur le disque dur, mais en fait c'est pas plus mal, parce que je suis encore un peu déboussolé par l'arborescence des dossiers.. Donc, je fouille, et refouille le contenu du dossier système, bibliothèque, etc... pour connaître un peu mieux os x, et surtout pour me familiariser avec les nouveaux reflex.

Voilà, j'espère avoir apporté un chti éclairage sur tes questions... Encore profite bien de l'os, c'est absolument excellent de stabilité... Génialissime...punto final...


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2004)

nickos a dit:
			
		

> ...Voilà, j'espère avoir apporté un chti éclairage sur tes questions... Encore profite bien de l'os, c'est absolument excellent de stabilité... Génialissime...punto final...


     :love: excellent nickos, merci beaucoup   effectivement panther est BEAUCOUP plus réactif que jaguar et plante moins aussi   

merci pour ton témoignage


----------



## Leodium (7 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour ton témoignage... Juste deux questions. 

>Il reste cmb de slots sur l'iMac ?
>On m'a dit qu'il ne restait qu'un seul slot de libre... Possible ?

>Quel est le total de la mémoire de ton mac maintenant ?

Gros merci d'avance. :love: 

.: Boris :.


----------



## Leodium (7 Juillet 2004)

> > Quel est le total de la mémoire de ton mac maintenant ?


Bête question... La réponse est dans ta signature.... 

Par contre pour les slots libres ?? Qqn peut me dire quoi ?

Merci

.: Boris :.


----------



## nickos (7 Juillet 2004)

Hola,


Bon concernant l'imac 333, il y a deux slots, dont un est relativement facile à atteindre, et l'autre un peu moins. Chaque slot n'accepte au max que des barettes de 256Mo. Pour avoir plus dinf sur la façon d'installer les plaquettes... CF LÀ... ... Par contre c'est en anglais....

Sur ce...


----------



## Leodium (7 Juillet 2004)

Merci bcp pour le coup de main. Je pense que je vais acheter une seule barette de 256 et faire le test sur un seul. Au pire, ce dernier me servira de serveur d'impression plus tard si ce n'est pas "si concluant que cela pour l'investissement puisque je dois en acheter 10 avec les sous d'une petite école primaire 

Merci


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2004)

Reviens nous faire un résumé de ton experience pour les possesseurs d'imac qui voudraient faire la même chose


----------



## Leodium (7 Juillet 2004)

oki doki !


----------



## zegutfan (26 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Reviens nous faire un résumé de ton experience pour les possesseurs d'imac qui voudraient faire la même chose


 Des niouzes ?

 Je voudrai faire la même chose sur un imac g3 333 !

 Je pense mettre 2X256Mo de ram et ujn disque 40Go et OSX.3.

 Je pensais prendre la version oem d'OSX mais c'est en DVD alors ...

 Si le prof a reussi ...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Des niouzes ?
> 
> Je voudrai faire la même chose sur un imac g3 333 !
> 
> ...



En plus de ce sujet, tu peux aller lire un labo qu'avait consacré MacGeneration à l'installation de Panther sur un iMac des premières générations.


----------



## zegutfan (26 Décembre 2004)

Merci WebOliver 

 Je posterai le resultat de mes travaux ...

 A+


----------



## cassandre57 (28 Décembre 2004)

Leodium a dit:
			
		

> Je me propose d'acheter un jeu de barettes mémoire pour un des iMacs et faire des tests sous MacOS X.3


J'ai tourné un bon moment avec un iMac 350 (à peu près pareil), mais j'avais mis 1Go de Ram, et changé le disque dur contre un 40 gigas.
Il te faut de la Sdram pc100ou pc133, ça devient un peu dur à trouver, tu peux te contenter de 512, mais difficilement de moins à mon sens.
Je te conseille de changer les disques durs, car 6Go c'est léger, tu vas te retrouver à cours de place sous OXS.


> A partir de quel MacOS X dois-je me fier pour avoir un produit stable ? Si c'est concluant, je passerais les autres (enfin, je tenterai.. faudra voir avec les sous de l'école) au fur et à mesure !!


Achète directement Panther (10.3), le plus stable, et plus rapide des OSX.
Mais, j'y pense, rien ne t'empêche de rester au 9 !
C'est pas une tare !


----------



## zegutfan (28 Décembre 2004)

Salut  cassandre57,

 Comment as-tu pu mettre 1gig alors que le 333 ne supporte que 512 en deux fois 256 ?

 Peut etre la difference avec le 350 ?


----------



## zegutfan (28 Décembre 2004)

Euh j'ai une aut' question !

 J'ai un iMac G5 (tout 9), est-ce que je peux utiliser les cd d'install d'OSX contenus dans le carton pôur installer sur le G3 333?

 Sinon si je dois l'acheter, il me faut une version CD because pas de DVD sur le 333...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Euh j'ai une aut' question !
> 
> J'ai un iMac G5 (tout 9), est-ce que je peux utiliser les cd d'install d'OSX contenus dans le carton pôur installer sur le G3 333?
> 
> Sinon si je dois l'acheter, il me faut une version CD because pas de DVD sur le 333...



Clairement: non. Lorsque tu achètes OS X séparement, tu peux l'installer sur n'importe quelle machine. Mais la version livrée avec un Mac est toujours spécifique au modèle en question.

 

Cela dit, des bidouilles doivent exister.


----------



## zegutfan (28 Décembre 2004)

Merci WebOliver 

 Tu veux dire des Mac-bidouilles ?


----------

